# AM Resorts (Unlimited Vacation Club)



## sgoodsell

Anyone have experience with the "Unlimited Vacation Club" with AM Resorts. I'd be interested to hear if other members have had success with using, or exchanging their weeks with RCI, and what kind of trading power the UVC has within RCI.

Please share your experiences - good or bad.


----------



## darnelljones

yes....we just signed up but unfortunately we don't have any experience exchanging with RCI yet


----------



## sgoodsell

Received our RCI enrollment package. However, have been unable to book an exchange through the UVC reservations line. Some comment about "RCI not accepting UVC deposits at this time" and they were going to have their RCI rep call me, 4 days ago, but not expecting a call back.


----------



## DeniseM

I hate to tell you this, but vacation clubs are notoriously bad deals.  If you can get out of it, you should.


----------



## darnelljones

Did you end up hearing back from UVC or RCI?


----------



## sgoodsell

Finally heard back from UVC, although I had to threaten to contact my credit card company and have the charges from UVC reveresed. After that I had 3 different UVC agents call and email looking to help out. Too bad it had to get to that point, and I hope each exchange doesn't require that kind of effort.

UVC has deposited 2 vacation weeks for us, but we have not received confirmation from RCI that the exchanges are confirmed. If it all goes through ok we will have been able to exchange into resorts for a 1 bedroom in  Hawaii and a 2 bedroom in Grand Cayman at Morritts Grand.


----------



## sgoodsell

After much prodding, we have finally been able to exchange into an RCI property with UVC deposits. In exchage for 2 of UVC weeks we received 1 week at Kona Coast II in Hawaii (TPU of 24) and 1 week in a 2b unit at Morritts Grand in October (TPU of 15).

UVC has some issues still to work out with respect to customer service, and exchanges with RCI, but it looks like they are getting them resolved.


----------



## camease

*banking UVC weeks with RCI*

So I am trying to bank my UVC weeks with RCI and we need to pay $250.00 to bank the week?  To see what is available we even need to pay?   I am frustrated because it looks like from the RCI website that there is not much available for the next two years.  Should I be hopeful that once we get something banked then there will be more availability, or is that false hope? Not to happy so far with our purchase into this "club".


----------



## DeniseM

camease said:


> So I am trying to bank my UVC weeks with RCI and we need to pay $250.00 to bank the week?  To see what is available we even need to pay?   I am frustrated because it looks like from the RCI website that there is not much available for the next two years.  Should I be hopeful that once we get something banked then there will be more availability, or is that false hope? Not to happy so far with our purchase into this "club".



To exchange with RCI, you have to have an RCI membership - there is a fee to join.

To request an exchange, you must pay the exchange fee upfront.

What you see online is the "leftover" inventory after all on-going requests have been filled, so you don't see all the inventory online.

Your main problem is going to be the trade value of your resort.  My guess is that it doesn't have much trading power.  The trading power is based on the location/season/unit size/quality of the resort, etc.

Exactly what are you depositing?


----------



## sgoodsell

Camease - contact UVC directly and tell them which resorts and dates you would like to book (email  qualityanalyst1@unlimitedvc.com). UVC will deposit the TPU's required for your exchange (up to 28 TPU, for each UVC week). IF the resort you want is over 14, you will have to pay a $99 combination fee as UVC will deposit 2 of their weeks @ 14 TPU's each. It was a pretty painless transaction once we went through the quality analyst. The UVC reservation line is useless as the reps are just trained for making UVC reservations. Go through QA and you should have no problem.

Just don't expect to get a 2 bedroom in Hawaii for Christmas week as an exchange as the UVC package just doesn't have the trading power to exchange into the best weeks and the best resorts. There is still lots of availability otherwise tho.

Private Message me if you want any other details.


----------



## l_bourque35

Hi Guys,

We just joined this club 2 weeks ago on our Vacation in Secrets Cap Cana.
From what I understand, your trading points would have been predetermined and negotiated into your contract. They could vary by membership level. 

Our contract states that UVC guarantees us 20 points up to a maximum of 40 if we trade 2 weeks. There is a fee to get these transfered into the RCI up too 550$ US if 2 weeks are needed.

Im anxious to see how this will all work out. It seems like a good program; make certain you read all the fine prints. We seen alot of negative comments about them, but after reading the problems, it just seemed like the people where not properly informed.


----------



## Bangbang976

*Am unlimited vacation club*

They are liars and thieves, don't buy a membership with them. They offer you all sorts of beautiful free stuff. Free week at any of their resorts, free membership to a yatch club, free RCI membership.  All lies to get the free week you need to pay the full membership price, in my case that would be $20K, not so free anymore.  The yatch club and the RCI club all have membership fees.  Nothing is free.  Don't fll for their lies.


----------

